# I'm a Grandpa Again!



## shades (Jul 20, 2005)

Amber
Time:  10:12 AM, July 20, 2005
Weight: 6 lb 6 oz.
Height: 19"

Parents: Aaron and Amanda

Siblings: Aaron, Jr, Alexis, Arthur

Mom and baby are doing fine. Haven't seen them yet. There was an emergency that delayed the birth, and then I had to leave for work. We will see them tonight.


----------



## Smitty (Jul 20, 2005)

Congratulations!   

Smitty


----------



## Barrie Davidson (Jul 20, 2005)

Congratulations shades, it's fun being a grandpa isn't it?  Have fun spoiling the grandchildren!


----------



## RichardS (Jul 20, 2005)

Shades,

Had contact from an ex-employee here, who is due to be a grandmother later in the year. All three of her daughters are pregant, all due between November and January, and two are expecting twins. Five grand-kids in three months. She says she's not knitting   

Richard


----------



## shades (Jul 20, 2005)

Must be something in the water? LOL


----------



## Andrew Fergus (Jul 21, 2005)

What's with all of the names starting with "A"?
Andrew


----------



## shades (Jul 21, 2005)

Oh yeah, our other son's name is [seriously]: *Andrew*!  

(Guess I couldn't get past that in the alphabet)


----------



## just_jon (Jul 21, 2005)

shades said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, our other son's name is [seriously]: *Andrew*!
> 
> (Guess I couldn't get past that in the alphabet)



Sounds like you got a regular A-list goin' there, Shades!

Congrats! [ not that you actually had anything to do with it ... ]


----------



## XL-Dennis (Jul 21, 2005)

..and a famous X-poster as well


----------



## Greg Truby (Jul 21, 2005)

Congratulations, Shades.  Do your grandkids live here in town?


----------



## shades (Jul 21, 2005)

About 20 miles away.

HOWEVER, this next month all SIX are moving in with us!!!  

 

 

Grandpa loved it when they lived with us several years ago. At that time the three oldest were all in diapers (all three born within 27 months).


----------

